# Pretty or Ugly?



## Bonzi (Jan 28, 2016)

You can't pontificate.
You have to choose.  Pretty or ugly.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> You can't pontificate.
> You have to choose.  Pretty or ugly.



Pretty


----------



## Rouge Rover (Jan 28, 2016)

Ugly


----------



## aaronleland (Jan 28, 2016)

Pretty.

Is she 18, and does she have Skype?


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 28, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> Pretty.
> 
> Is she 18, and does she have Skype?


 
Why does she have to be 18? Or do you mean at LEAST 18?


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> You can't pontificate.
> You have to choose.  Pretty or ugly.


 
I'd lean more toward *ugly.*
thin stringy hair
nose is fat
I don't think her eyes would look good w/out makes up
upper lip is not thick enough
teeth look like they might not be the best, but, hard to tell


----------



## Rouge Rover (Jan 28, 2016)

I already said ugly but I can't give a definitive answer until I see the boobs.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 28, 2016)

Pretty or Ugly?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > You can't pontificate.
> ...



Pretty or Ugly to you?






Also is this cute or ugly to you?


----------



## aaronleland (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty.
> ...



Just answer the fuckin' question.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 28, 2016)

Rouge Rover said:


> I already said ugly but I can't give a definitive answer until I see the boobs.


 
we'll do a boobs thread later, going facial only now............


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2016)

Probably prettier than you.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Pretty or Ugly?



I am going with pretty because of her eyes and smile...


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 28, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


 
The girl is cute/pretty.
nice eyes nice smile.

the little kid is a cutie.  looks like my oldest when he was young.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Probably prettier than you.


 
yeah well, I won't disagree.  I'm my own worst critic!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



The little kid was me!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> You can't pontificate.
> You have to choose.  Pretty or ugly.


Hot


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 28, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty or Ugly?
> ...



Needs to do something with that hair


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Cute


----------



## aaronleland (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Pretty or Ugly?



Eh.


----------



## Rouge Rover (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Pretty or Ugly?



Ugly. Lack of DSL's really hurt her.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> You can't pontificate.
> You have to choose.  Pretty or ugly.



at the best, cute.

But not ugly


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Probably prettier than you.
> ...



You are a clown is what you are!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Pretty or Ugly?


Not ugly

Borderline attractive


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 28, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


 
She's got a nice smile, but eyes are a bit to spread apart
teeth are "eh"


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty or Ugly?
> ...



She looks friendly enough though and isn't that what is REALLY important?


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 
Harley Quinn!  My original Avi!  It's not a secret!


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


 
Maybe, but this is a thread on physical facial beauty


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



If that is a picture of you then you're not ugly at all... Hair is a mess but it look like a late 1990's pic or early 2000's so it was the trend...


----------



## Rouge Rover (Jan 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



No, no it's not.


----------



## Agit8r (Jan 28, 2016)

Ordinary?


----------



## aaronleland (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


----------



## aaronleland (Jan 28, 2016)

This is the most superficial thread I've ever seen. I'm going to have fun here.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



There is nothing wrong with how she looks.  She looks like a teenage girl to me.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2016)

Rouge Rover said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Whaaaaaatt????  You guys always say it's personality that really matters.


----------



## Rouge Rover (Jan 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Personality is second.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > You can't pontificate.
> ...



She looks to be all of 14 years old.  I mean really.    What a rotten thread.  Rotten, attention seeking, compliment seeking at some young girl's expense.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 28, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


 
I don't fuckin' know!  asshole!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> You can't pontificate.
> You have to choose.  Pretty or ugly.


Pretty


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 28, 2016)

Let's get a little older...

Ugly or Pretty?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Pretty or Ugly?


Pretty


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 28, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 
shit no.  that is not me.  My favorite part of this avi is the girls hair!  I like messy hair!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Let's get a little older...
> 
> Ugly or Pretty?


Pretty


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Let's get a little older...
> 
> Ugly or Pretty?




past her due date

and likely marginal when younger


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 28, 2016)

Rouge Rover said:


> Ugly


You'd do her, no questions asked.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 28, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Let's get a little older...
> ...


 
I think take off the make up and ... HORROR STORY!!!


----------



## Rouge Rover (Jan 28, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> > Ugly
> ...



well yeah, that's a given but that doesn't make her pretty.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 28, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Let's get a little older...
> ...


 
You are so nice Mud


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 28, 2016)

Pretty or Ugly?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Nah.......she's  in good shape.


This one.....not so much.


----------



## Rouge Rover (Jan 28, 2016)

Fugly.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Pretty or Ugly?


Pretty


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 28, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


 
Hey! Stop that I just ate lunch....


----------



## aaronleland (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Let's get a little older...



Let's not.


----------



## Rouge Rover (Jan 28, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty or Ugly?
> ...



What kind of cigarette is Spock smoking in your avatar?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 28, 2016)

Pretty or ughly?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2016)

I can't believe how many dummies respond to these threads.    It's fun playing pretty/ugly game with most people who ARE actually probably what would generally be considered "ugly."    Let's pick out random little girls on the internet who are prettier than us to trash their looks!  Forget nasty politics!  Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 28, 2016)

Pretty or Ugly?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 28, 2016)

Rouge Rover said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Maui Wowie....


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 28, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> Pretty or ughly?


 
I know she is pretty but I find her very unattractive.  Slanty eyes..... mouth is wide.  Big forehead


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Pretty or Ugly?


Pretty


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty or ughly?
> ...


That's  cuz your a girl.....


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Pretty or Ugly?



No, now I have to write not attractive to me at all...


----------



## aaronleland (Jan 28, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



We lie.


----------



## rdean (Jan 28, 2016)

The topic is pretty ugly.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 28, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty or Ugly?
> ...


She looks like Drew Barrymore.


----------



## aaronleland (Jan 28, 2016)

Newest board revelation. Bruce_T_Laney was adorable as a kid.


----------



## Rouge Rover (Jan 28, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Maybe Drew with Down's Syndrome.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> You can't pontificate.
> You have to choose.  Pretty or ugly.



Pretty, but too young to really bloom yet.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Rouge Rover said:
> ...



No way!!!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 28, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Yeah, but still no for me...


----------



## aaronleland (Jan 28, 2016)

Pretty or ugly?






Personally, I'm harder than Delta at Chuck E Cheese.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 28, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


You must be some catch to be so picky.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 28, 2016)

rdean said:


> The topic is pretty ugly.


 
Noted and ignored....


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 28, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> Pretty or ugly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty  ugly


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 28, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I do not consider myself a catch, but she is just not my taste...


----------



## Rouge Rover (Jan 28, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> Pretty or ugly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Skeletor gets you off? You've been watching TV with your kids too much.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> You can't pontificate.
> You have to choose.  Pretty or ugly.




What a hateful thread.  Do we really have to amuse ourselves by bashing the looks of strangers on the interwebs?

And it makes me sick to admit that I actually agree with Rdeany.  I am quite unhappy tht you forced me into that hideous situation.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 28, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> Pretty or ugly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








What age can do to someone...


----------



## aaronleland (Jan 28, 2016)

Rouge Rover said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty or ugly?
> ...



I'm only 31. I had Skeletor action figures. I didn't fuck them or anything. Or did I...?


----------



## Rouge Rover (Jan 28, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...



I don't know but if you were able to then you might want to watch late night TV...they advertise pills that might help you.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> You can't pontificate.
> You have to choose.  Pretty or ugly.


Looks go on a scale, not ugly/pretty. There's a lot of room in between. I'd say more towards pretty but she is very young. I think she'll look great in a few more years.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 28, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


I'm just messing with you.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> Pretty or ughly?



Reminds me of a tranny hooker who was harassing me in Soho one time...Think her name was Lola


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 28, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty or ugly?
> ...




She looks 12 there, and JFK did her? 


Figures...


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 28, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty or ugly?
> ...


Nope......this is what black magic does to you.


----------



## aaronleland (Jan 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty or ughly?
> ...



She wasn't harassing you. She just wanted her money.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## aaronleland (Jan 28, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


>



When did you take that picture?


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 28, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> When did you take that picture?


My gay boyfriend took it. Jesus, is he ever gay.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 28, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


>


This is supposed to be a serious thread.

Now Jake Snarkey  and the other pervs are gonna show up.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 28, 2016)

I've probably got most filtered out so will miss their wisdom.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 28, 2016)

Rouge Rover said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Drew without makeup (of very little makeup)


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 28, 2016)

Pretty or Ugly?


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>



Isn't that Clint Eastwood in drag?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Pretty or Ugly?



I find her attractive...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 28, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


>



That is just wrong no matter how you can twist it!


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 28, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I agree, she looks like Clint.  Maybe someone photoshopped Clint's face on this woman.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Pretty or Ugly?


Biker chick.....pretty of course.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


>


Do you feel lucky?


----------



## Rouge Rover (Jan 28, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



No, no I don't.


----------



## Rouge Rover (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Pretty or Ugly?



I'd say she's neither. She's just used up.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 28, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
This would be blasphemy to some....


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 28, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty or Ugly?
> ...


 
I don't think you would ever say anyone was ugly....


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 28, 2016)

Pretty or Not Pretty (in case you don't want to say Ugly)


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 28, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Pretty or Not Pretty (in case you don't want to say Ugly)


Male or female?


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 29, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty or Not Pretty (in case you don't want to say Ugly)
> ...


 
that's true, this person does look rather male.
Unlike the comedic pic of Clint Eastwood I posted which was obvious.....


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Pretty or Not Pretty (in case you don't want to say Ugly)



All of them are prettier and probably better than you.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 30, 2016)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 30, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


Beauty is in the eye of the beerholder.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 30, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> ...


 
True, and the more beer the more beautiful!


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 30, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> You can't pontificate.
> You have to choose.  Pretty or ugly.


A little bit cute.

I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 30, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Let's get a little older...
> 
> Ugly or Pretty?


Worn out skin. Very thin brittle hair. Lacks a healthy amount of adipose tissue.

Generally unhealthy looking. She looks like a vegetarian or a crank or coke addict.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> You can't pontificate.
> You have to choose.  Pretty or ugly.


Pretty


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Pretty or Ugly?


Pretty


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Let's get a little older...
> 
> Ugly or Pretty?


Pretty


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty or Ugly?
> ...


Certainly not ugly


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Pretty or Ugly?


Not ugly but not a babe either


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Pretty or Ugly?


If she was naked and looking at me with those eyes while I was fucking her I'd think she's pretty enough


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty or Ugly?
> ...


Have a shot and look again


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> Pretty or ugly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put carli fiorino up


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 30, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty or Ugly?
> ...


For me she's a two bagger. One to cover her head and one for yours in case hers falls off.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


>


Pretty


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Pretty or Ugly?


With a better haircut maybe pretty


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Pretty or Not Pretty (in case you don't want to say Ugly)


It's a man baby! Not pretty


----------



## dani67 (Jan 30, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> You can't pontificate.
> You have to choose.  Pretty or ugly.



we waiting for your pic


----------



## dani67 (Jan 30, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty or ughly?
> ...



are you f... kidding me?


----------



## dani67 (Jan 30, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> Pretty or ugly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she is ok for 200 years old


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## dani67 (Jan 30, 2016)

Unkotare said:


>



pretty


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2016)

Unkotare said:


>



Adorable!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 30, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty or ugly?
> ...



Carli Fiorino??  Why?  Politicians aren't really known for their looks in most cases (unless they are funny looking, like Trump).  Lol.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 30, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


Haha Trump even make fun of Carly. She's had so many facejobs and clearly a boob job I bet she's amazingly hot from the neck down but nothing she can do about that face


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 30, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





Superficial, hypocritical lefty drone.


----------



## shadow355 (Jan 30, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Personality........and sexy legs .    


Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355 (Jan 30, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Pretty or Ugly?



Pretty.

Dressed like she has a professional job. She asserts confidence in herself is my opinion. 

Looks natural. I don't go for women whom do lots of makeup, rouge, lipstick, eyeliner.

Shadow  355


----------



## shadow355 (Jan 30, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Pretty or Ugly?



Attractive. Leather vest speaks of her attitude and personality.

 Dress watch - gold, small and not overdone.  Nails are done nicely. So she likes to look good, but is still a conservative gal. 

Her hair is done nice and she knows how to smile. Her breasts are not protruding and she is not flaunting them. 

Type of gal whom likes to have fun, and somewhat adventurous. She likes motorcycles and the outdoors. Drinks a beer but does not get roudy . 

Just my assessment . 

I'd asked her to lunch. 

Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355 (Jan 30, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Pretty or Not Pretty (in case you don't want to say Ugly)



???? A photoshopped pic. Original was a guy with straight and long hair. A woman's face was photoshopped into the scalp hair ???  

Just my assessment !

Shadow  355


----------



## shadow355 (Jan 30, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



But Carli cannot lead. 

Shadow 355


----------



## Tilly (Jan 30, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Awwww, how sweet you were.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 30, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> You can't pontificate.
> You have to choose.  Pretty or ugly.


Ugly


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 30, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Pretty or Ugly?


Ugly


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 30, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Cute


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 30, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Let's get a little older...
> 
> Ugly or Pretty?


Painful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 30, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Pretty or Ugly?


Wasn't he the special effect in Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 30, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Pretty or Not Pretty (in case you don't want to say Ugly)


Who is he?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 30, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty or ugly?
> ...



Put carli fiorino up to what?


----------



## Tilly (Jan 30, 2016)

Unkotare said:


>


Stunning


----------



## dani67 (Jan 31, 2016)

pretty or ugly ?


----------



## dani67 (Jan 31, 2016)

mom  is pretty or daughter?!!
who is mom?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 31, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> You can't pontificate.
> You have to choose.  Pretty or ugly.


She's super cute I hope she's over 21 so I don't feel like so much of a lech


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 31, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


Put her pic up and ask if she's pretty


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 31, 2016)

dani67 said:


> mom  is pretty or daughter?!!
> who is mom?


 
I would say mom is the one with the red scarf.  I also think she's the prettier of the 2


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 31, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Let's get a little older...
> ...


 
women like this get men all the time and the guys call them trophy wives.  Laughable!


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 31, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


 
This is the prettiest picture of Carly I could find (quickly)


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 31, 2016)

Pretty or Ugly


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 31, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


That's because for the most she's still pretty and didn't get fat. Plus the guys probably ten years older.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 31, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Pretty or Ugly


Pretty


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 31, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


 
She looks like a witch, but, I think also it's the "rich" look or something along those lines.
I would think most men would rather have a wife that looks like this:


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 31, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


We would. That other lady isn't hot but she's attractive enough.

If she was with George clooney I'd wonder what he was doing with her.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 31, 2016)

George Clooney blah.
Like the modern Warren Beatty (at least he's handsome).... anyway....


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 31, 2016)

Pretty or Ugly?


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 31, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Pretty or Ugly?


Obnoxious.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 31, 2016)

Pretty or Ugly


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 31, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> View attachment 61761 Pretty or Ugly


Needs a nose job.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 31, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 61761 Pretty or Ugly
> ...


 
That makes me think of something about nose jobs, some people look better with "weird" noses (I think)... tell me which pic below is better (they are the same girl):

I guess most guys would like her better AFTER the nose job, but I think Jennifer Grey was much cuter before....


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 31, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Yes, she was hot before. Looks more traditional in the after, too bad.


----------



## shadow355 (Jan 31, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Pretty or Ugly?



As she is - ugly. 

In person...... Pretty. 

Seen the article on her, she just got married about 18 months ago - ? Two years ago. 

Shadow 355


----------

